# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  My King Rat Snake Jasmine

## Snakemaster24



----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

omg!! a fellow _carinata_ fan?!?! she is simply lovely! have you got any others? I have a young female thats right in between her color change now, a 6 foot male, and a young albino male  :Very Happy: 

aren't they just the most intriguing snakes? They are a whole 'nother level of rat snake if you ask me!!!

----------


## Snakemaster24

You have Carinata! yay! I love them so much. My girl is Phet albino. She is wonderful! I will be getting her a boyfriend in November from Zerkle reptiles mabye a het hypo

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

My girl is also PH het albino and is from zerkle reptiles! I got her at the hamburg show  :Smile:

----------


## Snakemaster24

Sweet! Zerkle is great!

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

all hail _carinata_!!! they are certainly the royalty of the rat snake world!!!

----------


## Snakemaster24

True that!

----------


## sg1trogdor

Love those eyes.  Very nice.  I wish my little texas rat would grow shes still in the worm phase.

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

King rats are fun in that they don't stay in that worm phase very long!!!! They very quickly go from eating peach fuzzies to small adult mice and then it's not long before they're chugging down small rats! And then big rats!!!  :Surprised:

----------


## Snakemaster24

Mine is actually a late '08 taking large hoppers. She takes 
em very well!

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

My female is also a late '08, she looked just like yours does a few months ago but now has a LOT of black on her and is taking large adult mice one a week. She is growing so unbelievably fast!! She just shed 3 weeks ago and is now in shed again.

My younger 2 will not eat in front of me... I have to leave their food in the hide for them and 20 minutes later it's gone. They absolutely will not eat them off the tongs! Do you expierience this also? My adult male slams his rats so hard it's scary. My albino male ate two live rat pinkies while still in his deli cup at the show but now I have to play "hide the mouse" with him!!!

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Mine is actually a late '08 taking large hoppers. She takes 
> em very well!


God my texas rat is about 10 months and a small pinky still looks like its too much for her, leaves a rather large bulge for several days.

----------


## Snakemaster24

My king rat will and would actually prefer to eat you snake

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Nice little carinata.

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

haha yea! King rat snakes loooooove to eat snakes!!! I am always sure to keep my carinata away from other snakes including the other carinata!!! I don't want any snake-eating-mishaps!

----------


## Snakemaster24

LOL yea! Mine goes craz if the brown snake is out because thier cages are next to eac other! LOL

----------


## ItsMichael805

Nice rat snake " :Smile:

----------

